# Is this the full list of 40k novels?



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Just found this, and I wondered, as the thread title might suggest, whatever or not it is a complete list of 40k novels released to date? 

http://www.spuler.us/40k/


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

damn that's a lot of books! 

I'm of the opinion that it's not a complete list. not because I own every book (which I don't) but because the oldest book I saw in that list was 1999, and I'm pretty sure there were novels before then. But maybe I'm wrong...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> damn that's a lot of books!
> 
> I'm of the opinion that it's not a complete list. not because I own every book (which I don't) but because the oldest book I saw in that list was 1999, and I'm pretty sure there were novels before then. But maybe I'm wrong...


I'm fairly sure _Space Marine_ is missing from that list, but I know most of the novels published before '99 were Fantasy not 40K.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Baron: a number of novels, including Space Marine, were originally published by GW. BL has reprinted most since its inception, but the original publisher was the parent company. That might explain the discrepancy.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Mossy Toes said:


> Baron: a number of novels, including Space Marine, were originally published by GW. BL has reprinted most since its inception, but the original publisher was the parent company. That might explain the discrepancy.


Of course! +rep to you Mr Toes


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

So does that make it into a full list of 40k novels released by *Black Library*?


----------

